# Changsha ferris wheel ,The second largest ferris wheel of the world!



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

Changsha(Chinese city) ferris wheel is the largest ferris wheel of Asia,it is also the second largest ferris wheel of the world!


----------



## gargantuas (Jul 12, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

Large!!! What is it's height?


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

bs_lover_boy said:


> Large!!! What is it's height?


The height of the Changsha ferris wheel is 120 meters,and the diameter of it is about 99 meters.


----------



## wrabbit (May 14, 2005)

Wow - I lived in Changsha in the late 1980s; looks like the city has changed since then!


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

there ain't no way you can't make me go up there...


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Not long until something bad happens, I don't trust chinese building technology...


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

cal_t said:


> Not long until something bad happens, I don't trust chinese building technology...


Australia is a developed country.
China is only a develonping country.
China certainly has very many problems.
But it is not all too bad in all domains.

And your opinion believes is likely is cursing.


----------

